# First Steam of the new 3 cylinder Shay



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Using the usual Accucraft procedure I filled the boiler and then took out 30mls of water, bringing the total to 250mls. Oiled all the usual equipment and then filled the adjustable oiler and the fuel tank.
Lit it off and waited 9 minutes in an unheated garage (outside temp 42'F) till the pressure got to 50lbs. the cylinders cleared them selves easily after only once in either direction.
There was minimal 'crackling' on warm up and none at all after it got to full operating temp. The burner is much quieter than the factory provided ones on the 2 cylinder Shays I have. It ran just fine maintaining 25lbs pressure and the speed was just slightly slower in Rev than in Fwd. 
After 20 min I ran out of gas and the water was at the low spot on the site glass.
I do expect better times after break in "it took the longest period of time of all engines to finally break in" quote Joe Johnson. 
The pistons are cranking like mad, the movement is very strong and I used a finger to slow the wheels. The plumes are plentiful due to the low gearing.
My ONLY less than happy minor point is the pressure gauge is faced toward the DULL side of the locomotive, and that can be very easily changed to face the PRETTY side, or backwards. 
I am very happy with my new addition. Again THANK YOU Accucraft and Mark of Silver State Trains. Be glad to answer any ??? you may have or provide any pics you may request. LG


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

> My ONLY less than happy minor point is the pressure gauge is faced toward the DULL side of the locomotive, and that can be very easily changed to face the PRETTY side, or backwards


 I was hoping they would find a way around that one, but if that is the only bug they haven't fixed I'd be really happy. The best improvement I can see is putting the gas tank in the water tank. With the exposed tank in the earlier models she could get really cranky in cold weather. But then I get really cranky in cold weather too.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Nick- Congrats on the acquisition. My question would concern locomotive speed as a function of the steam valve throttle setting. Anotherwords, with the throttle open a minimal amount, can the loco set a nice creeping speed? And with the steam throttle open to a mid point and open full, can you get decent speed control? I know it is a slow engine but I would be interested if the top speed still looks prototypical? OF course the number and weight of the consist will influence that, but feel free to generalize.

Thanks

Jerry


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, so far it has only been on rollers. If the weather holds out I will run it on the outside track this afternoon, can better judge then, thank you


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Nick

I took a brief video of the new Shay at ECLSTS. 






Jerry


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Today I first re-positioned the pressure gauge so it can be seen either from the back or the business side of the loco. Then used my previously posted procedure to install the Chuffer using shrink wrap.
I did steam it up on the outside track. Outside temp is 55'F which a slight breeze. It came to a full boil from stone cold in less than 10 min.
Jerry, I did the throttle test: The just cracked throttle is barely a creep, even though the pistons are moving and very smoothly. Half throttle is still not faster than a slow walk and full throttle isn't much more than half. I maintained 40lbs pressure through all tests.
If slow is what your are looking for, THIS is the one. My oval test track is just under 250ft around, so if this is any indication of the movement of the locomotive I only made it around the track twice in 15 minutes, that is of course adjusting the throttle between barely open and fully open. I then wanted to test REV, and it seemed to run better in REV than it did yesterday on rollers, Joe Johnson said it would break in slowly, I am patient. 
I would be remiss if I didn't mention: since the pistons are really at a fast pace, the chuffs have no real distinction as on rod locomotives, or probably the 2 cylinder Shays, but I do intend to keep[ it as i do like clean locomotives and it certainly does that. 
I am open to any other ?? or requests. LG


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

For those who want to compare the speed of the the two cylinder Shay with the new Three cylinder shay gearing:
The two cylinder shays have a 'ring gear' tooth count of 36, and the new three cylinder shay has a tooth count of 56. That's quite a difference in engine revolutions compared to the wheel revolutions. As an after thought, the wheels and gears are of the same diameter. 
Please forgive me if I am a tooth off on one or the other, but that may give you a better comparison of the speed of them. I am open to any help to clarify the point I am trying to make in relation to speed. thank you

As an additional AFTER THOUGHT, IMHO if you are having an OPEN HOUSE it would be advisable to have something else running, as the slow speed of this will quickly bore all but the most enthusiastic train person. I personally would have liked to see it just a bit higher geared for a little faster speed. It is what it is and I am very happy with the way it runs and how it looks.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Nick
Thanks for the thorough analysis of your new Shay. Beaut of an engine. Yes it is slow but as we know that is authentic. I took my electric Heisler out today and ran it at what I guess is the Shay speed with a log car consist, it just looks rather majestic rolling along. I am certain the Shay will also. I am about 6 hours from Cass Senic RR, and looked at my videos of the Shay "race", just nothing like that locomotive

Jerry


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

For all it's minor faults, the old shay will push an incredible amount of weight. As for entertainment value, I had it push a bunch of gondolas while the grandnieces loaded the gondolas with rocks as it went up a 2% grade. Never slowed down.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, the Climax, Shay and Heisler are my favorite locomotives, I can watch them for hours. A fellow train buddy went to Cass, every time we talk he reminisces about actually moving the throttle of a Shay in full steam. SOMEDAY I'd love to see that. 
Joe, that sounds like an interest grabber, I'll keep that in mind.
On another note: I removed the cab, loosened and shimmed up the bunker. I will now paint the wood grain etching to look like wood. I already started to blacken the shiny stuff in the cab to partially hide it. Leaving well enough alone is not one of my strong points. LG


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

For you Shay lovers, it just doesn't get any better than running your live steam Shay at Ephriam Shay's House in Harbor Springs, Michigan. We do it every year, helping the Harbor Springs Historical Society celebrate Mr. Shay's birthday in July. Why not join us this year.
Some past years: 2013 2012 2005 2004


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

The latest on the detail portion: I painted the etched wood grain to better look like wood and blackened the interior cab piping. 
The BLACK I use is Engine Enamel with Ceramic made by Dupli.Color, almost exactly matches the paint that Accucraft uses. 
TIP!!! I use a tube to spray the aerosol paint into a jar, then let it sit for several hours to expel the gas, string occasionally. I then clean the parts I intend to paint with Acitone. I then give the parts a gentle coat of paint with a brush. I let it dry over night. If I attempt to apply another coat with a brush it will only loosen the first coat, so I fire it up and let the first coat cure. After it cools it is more receptive to a second coat and will usually cover very nicely. If you think you need another coat, fire it up again and after it cools give it another coat. I do like the results, I hope you do too. nick jr
PS: since I posted this I realized that I installed the pressure gauge WITHOUT painting the banjo bolt and fitting, I will surely correct that before I re-install the cab. LG 
PSS: another after thought, I will install the window glass before re-installing the cab.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Window glass is installed, much easier when the cab is separate from the rest of the locomotive.
The pics are before I have cleaned them so they are a bit easier seen. 
After yard work, I'll install the cab have a nice run outside. LG


----------



## Tim Hytrek (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Tim, thank you, to be appreciated by a fellow LS'er is a true compliment. LG


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

This morning I re-attached the cab and finally installed the bag of small parts that came with it. I need to drill the holes to accept the 'pull ropes' for the bell and whistle, no problem at all, and no fault to Accucraft since most don't use them anyway.
I do not have one of the previous THREE CYLINDER Shays so I can't honestly compare, but the new edition is one beautiful and well running model. If this basic engine and gearing is used for the THREE TRUCK Shay, it will be one great model, and I still anticipate it's move up the Accucraft ladder into production. 
I thank Accucraft for producing a great model, and Mark of Silver State Trains for the friendly and knowledgable service He and Brenda provide, Silver State has been in business for many years so customer service is their main objective, and to make matters even better it's always a pleasure to speak with them. LG


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

The locomotive looks good, Nick. My poor RR seems to not have funds for window glass in my steam locomotives yet.. Nice idea.

Waiting for first video of a run with log car consist....

Jerry


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good. Cant wait for the video.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Nothing expensive about the window glass, merely microscope slide glass, an inexpensive scribe, super glue and patience. A gross of slides come in a box, so the learning curve is not expensive, just can be a bit frustrating till you get the technique down, and I assure you if I can, so can you.
VIDEO, oh boy, last time I tried to post on Utube I was denied, had to to with they merging with another carrier. I can see my older stuff. 
Have log cars and logging caboose, so weather permitting I will do a video tomorrow and ask my son to help put it on Utube. Thank You. LG


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't run it outside as between work and rain I kept busy doing other things to it.
I don't know if this locomotive really had wood planking to extend the bunker sides, but I liked the look so I am in the process of doing that. Incomplete at this time and it does need stain to better match the color I put on the decking. Suggestions appreciated, thank you.


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Well done. Looks good.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Llyn, knowing the modifications you do, that is a real compliment thank you.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not even finished with the wood planking, but the weather report predicted rain for tomorrow, so I NEEDED to do this today. Another mod that I don't really know the actual one had, but i do like the look of it. thank you.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Very nick Nick, I saw the Shay again in Cabin Fever show, and your mods look like an entirely different beast. Great job.

Jerry


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, THANK YOU VERY MUCH. I'm expecting rain tomorrow, so pics with log cars is still in my future. LG


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I stained the wood bunker sides, very dark almost in a black to simulate the coal dust and oil. I was about to track run it when Jon came by and asked when I was going to light the head and tail lights. 
OK should be very easy as it already has a generator and just needs a 'pipe' to each location, button battery and LED in each housing. So the mods go on and the running video is once again put off, sorry. 
Not sure which I enjoy more, modifying or running the locomotives. 
The side shots don't really show how dark the planking is, the rear color is more like the sides, i guess lighting is a factor. LOL


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

...and the details of how you do the lights with button battery and LED, in the lamp casing? I need to do that to my 2 cylinder Shay....was waiting to do R/C and run lights from the R/C battery, but would like to see the button battery install if it is in the lamp housing (or anywhere else for that matter)
Planting the garden RR here today, finally!!!

Jerry


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, I did the button battery under the lamp on a Mogul, as the lamp was big enough to pretty well hide it.
I assume the Shay you are talking about is the 13T open cab?? So far I haven't been able to locate the small button battery holder that would be cancelled under the small head lamp. And it doesn't have hand rails running down the boiler. I'm looking into getting a lamp about the size of the Mogul. 
The button battery holder had to be cast using JB Weld as the plastic one orignally used was badly distorted upon lighting the mogul. 
On locomotives that have hand rails I replace them with hollow tubing and run my wire in side them and hide the button battery in the cab, roof as on a Docksider and attached to the butane thank as on the Fairymead. 
Sorry for the shaky pics.


----------

